# Introducing my Turkish tumblers



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)

Following pigeons belong to me and my buddy. All photos are taken by me.

All Ankara/Turkey tumblers.

I hope you like it.

Best,
Suat


----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Very beautiful Takla! And great quality photos


----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)

Glad you like them. Thanks


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

very nice pics specially the one in flight


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

Very impressive picture, Good luck!


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Great looking birds


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

gorgouse birds man


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Great looking birds and fantastic photography. Thank you for sharing both!


----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for your kind comments. More pics come soon.


----------

